# Who has the longest running hard drive?



## zzrok (Nov 14, 2013)

I have an old Pentium 3 box acting as a server that is about due for replacement, but before it goes, I thought I would check some stats on it.  The machine has two 80GB Western Digital disks in RAID 1.  According to SMART, one of them has 72135 power on hours and the other has 64727 power on hours.  Both are running without problem.

So, can anyone top my best drive for longest running?


----------



## splitice (Nov 15, 2013)

I would look up some of the ones in my media server if the raid5 controller supported SMART. Some of them are from the first generation of WD Elements externals. Easily 2005-2006 and going strong. WD Greens aren't that bad


----------

